# هل يجوز أن أقول، "لهذا الفلاحون فرحانين"



## jacoub

تحية طيبة أيها الأصدقاء

هل يجوز أن أقول، "لهذا الفلاحون فرحانين" وما هو اعراب الجملة إن كانت صحيحة. أم، هل يحب عليّ القول، "لهذا الفلاحون فرحانون"؟

شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## BEKKAR HEDDI

*السلام عليكم 
كيف الأحوال 
الجملة أعلاه خاطئة 
نقول الفلاحون فرحانون 
نعرب 
الفلاحون : مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة الرفع الواو لانه جمع مذكر سالم 
فرحانون : خبر مرفوع وعلامة الرفع الواو لانه جمع مذكر سالم 
العفو ونحن في الخدمة *


----------



## jacoub

شكرا يا صديقي ولكني أريد ألقول: لهذا السبب الفلاحون فرحانون. فهل هذا جائز أم يجب عليّ أن أقول لهذا (أو لهذا السبب) يفرح الفلاحون؟

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## BEKKAR HEDDI

يمكنك القول 
لهذا الفلاحون فرحون 
لهذا السبب يفرح الفلاحون 
كلها صحيحة


----------



## yassine94

أهلا
كما ترى فقد أفادك الأخ و لكن تستطيع أن تقول أيضا "الفلاحون فرحون" بكل بساطة


----------

